# Engineer Master Diver Chronometer for a smaller wrist?



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey all, just wondering if any of you with a smaller wrist have the EMII Diver Chronometer? I have the EMII regular diver at 42mm and it fits my small wrist (6.5") pretty well and I am happy with how it looks. I REALLY like the chronometer version, I'm just not sure whether I could pull off 44mm? Any thoughts, suggestions, wrist shots, comparision shots? Thanks in advance!

Chad


----------



## waterbrook (Jan 19, 2008)

Chad,

My wrist is about 6.75" and the Diver Chronometer fits very well. I've got it on the bracelet, and I never imagined a watch that size would fit so well and feel so good on my wrist. Sorry I don't have a wrist shots of it. I'll see if I can get around to shooting one or two. There are some pics in the Photo Album.

Before asking my AD to ship the diver in, I tried on one of the other larger models -- I think maybe the Skylab, but I can't recall. If you've got an AD nearby, I suggest putting some on your wrist.

Mitch


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

waterbrook said:


> Chad,
> 
> My wrist is about 6.75" and the Diver Chronometer fits very well. I've got it on the bracelet, and I never imagined a watch that size would fit so well and feel so good on my wrist. Sorry I don't have a wrist shots of it. I'll see if I can get around to shooting one or two. There are some pics in the Photo Album.
> 
> ...


Mitch,

Thanks for the reply, yeah my nearest AD is at least a 4 hour drive away. No chance to go try one on even if they had one in stock :-(.... I'll continue to ponder my options from pictures on the net. It'd be nice to see your wristshots if you get them taken. Thanks,

Chad


----------



## acexi (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a 6.75 wrist and find this watch to be very comfortable here is a wrist pic ... hope it helps


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

acexi said:


> I have a 6.75 wrist and find this watch to be very comfortable here is a wrist pic ... hope it helps


Craig,

Hey thanks! It looks good on your wrist. I think I'd be ok with it then, we'll have to see. I decided I can't afford (nor do I want to wait on) one of the new GMT Divers and have drooled over that Chronometer Diver since it came out.


----------



## WYO (Feb 9, 2008)

mt_hangglider said:


> Craig,
> 
> Hey thanks! It looks good on your wrist. I think I'd be ok with it then, we'll have to see. I decided I can't afford (nor do I want to wait on) one of the new GMT Divers and have drooled over that Chronometer Diver since it came out.


I've seen it in person on his wrist and it looks great. Although... it probably would look better on my 7in wrist! :-d


----------



## waterbrook (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Craig... nice timepiece!
Chad... here's a quick wrist shot of mine. Hope it helps.

Mitch

 here it is.


----------



## imtrbo (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Chad, I also have the same size wrist and the EMII Diver COSC is the largest watch I've ever tried on. When I first put it on, it felt a little large because I was not used to the size. But it actually is a very nice size, and has very quickly grown on me! It's currently my favourite watch!! Here's a pic:


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Just tried the silver bezel chronometer, on bracelet, at a watch meet yesterday. My wrist is about 6.5" and I thought it going to be an awkward fit, but it fit and looked great! Even though the diameter is 44mm, the lugs are short, so they don't overhang a small wrist, and allow the bracelet to wrap around the wrist easily. Although big, it didn't look ridiculously big due to the subdued titanium color and black dial which make it look smaller on the wrist than if it had shinier metal and a light colored dial. Even the height seemed less than 15mm due to the smoothly curving case design.


----------

